# Is the Petco Rat Manor ok for 3 female rats? Any budget cage suggestions for 3?



## Rattie3 (Jun 14, 2018)

I have 3 female rats and I need a better cage. I was considering the Petco Rat Manor but wondering if it was big enough to hold 3 adult females. They are still young but I know they grow fast and I don't want to have upsize again. The Critter Nation is just too bulky and won't work for our home right now. I also need something that is easy to travel with. We will have to travel with them a few times a year. Any budget cage suggestions that will be suitable for 3 rats is highly welcome. I'm trying to stay at $100 or less if possible. They do get plenty of out of cage interaction daily if that makes a difference.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

If you are aiming under 100$ then the Rat Manor is in my opinion your best option unless you watch your local ads for used cages. For example I got a powder-coated Martins Rat Retreat for shy of 60$ on craigslist while normally it's almost 130$ before shipping. Awesome cage by the way, and it'd be perfect for your needs. The Martins Rat Lodge (powder-coated) is 105$ before shipping and I'd recommend it very much if you're okay spending a little bit more- it's definitely worth the price. The Rat Manor is a great cage for a pair of rats, 3 rats is the most I'd want to put in it long-term though. And the cage does have its issues. The levels and ramps are very frustrating, mine would fall down almost daily and also the door is very small which makes it hard to interact with the rats and also to fit things like wheels and boxes and things in. However under 100$ it is a good all-metal cage with a deep base. But you will be much happier if you go with the Martins Rat Lodge, which doesn't have those frustrations and is also a better size for your rats.


----------



## Rattie3 (Jun 14, 2018)

I can currently get the Rat Manor for $62.99 but I have looked at the Martins cages too because they seem portable as well. I just wasn't sure which Martin was best for 3. I'd like to try to litter train them so I need it big enough for a pan that will fit them as adults.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

The doors on the Rat Manor are teeny tiny. They're smaller than a litter box so you would have to take the entire cage apart and off of its base every time you wanted to change the litter (which is every few days). I have a Martin's Rat Lodge as a temp cage and I think it's really nice. The front door is big enough that I don't even think the flip-top lid is necessary. A budget alternative to the Rat Lodge could be the large MCage ($60 on Amazon). It has the same dimensions (18 x 30 x 24) but it doesn't have a deep base, something would probably need to be done about the grated floors, and it sounds like it's a little rickety. It might need some extra zip-ties to make it more sturdy but I believe it collapses down better than a Martin's cage. I definitely don't think it's as good as a Martin's but for half the cost, I figured it'd be worth mentioning. I'd probably pick the MCage over the Rat Manor but I haven't owned either so I can't give you a true recommendation. You can see pics and read a short review here, here, and here.


----------



## RevRat (May 19, 2018)

Have you considered looking for second hand ones? you can get some decent rat/rodent cages for pretty cheap. (around 40-80 approx) and there are easy ways to make bird or cages for other rodents rat safe and compatible. (do research if you want to change up another cage for rats) if you are in the market, i think it would be better to get one with bigger doors than the Rat Manor, like the others said. my mom found one a few years ago that has three levels with a top that opens and a big door for i think 110$ on kijiji (a canadian website, not compatible outside of canada i dont think?) . that is a bit above your budget, but things are a bit more expensive where i live. The one i own now can house at max 4 but is pretty bulky. TL; DR look second hand! there are some good ones out there.


----------



## Rattie3 (Jun 14, 2018)

I am keeping an eye out for second hand cages just haven't had luck finding one in my area yet that would be good for rats at least height wise. Mostly hamster cages are listed. I've read a few reviews about the small doors on the Rat Manor and with these posts confirming it too, I guess I'll keep looking for something else with bigger doors.


----------



## mewmew_chan (Aug 20, 2017)

I used an Mcage. Big doors, easy to assemble and disassemble. A liiiittle rickety but nothing too bad. The floors are grated yes but thats an easy fix. Biggest issue is the SUPER itty-bitty base, bedding falls out easily. Also, most of the bars are vertical only which can be annoying. I recommend an MCage over the Rat Manor.


----------



## AGCRattery (Mar 15, 2017)

*Budget cage*



Rattie3 said:


> I have 3 female rats and I need a better cage. I was considering the Petco Rat Manor but wondering if it was big enough to hold 3 adult females. They are still young but I know they grow fast and I don't want to have upsize again. The Critter Nation is just too bulky and won't work for our home right now. I also need something that is easy to travel with. We will have to travel with them a few times a year. Any budget cage suggestions that will be suitable for 3 rats is highly welcome. I'm trying to stay at $100 or less if possible. They do get plenty of out of cage interaction daily if that makes a difference.


 My kids' rats are housed in "McCage" brand cages we ordered online for about $50 each; it measures 16"x23"x24"high. I really like the two extra-large doors that make it easy for my kids to reach their pets. We have four females housed quite happily in one of them; adding an XL running wheel helps too. The slide-out tray catches most (but not all) feces; so I found it helpful to line a larger cake box with contact paper to set the cage in. Do check the cage when it arrives, however; our first two were fine but the third had some weld errors in a couple spots.


----------

